# Pigeon Loft



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I am newto this site and would like some help to design a loft. Max size area is 8ft x 8ft and would be happy with 8ft x 6ft. I am Tony and I live in Cornwall UK and like to own about 6 homing pigeons or 6 white pigeons which ever is easiest for a biginner.I would appreciate any help one can give.Kind regards, Tony.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT. I will let the more experienced help you with your questions.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

merlin6758 said:


> Hi I am newto this site and would like some help to design a loft. Max size area is 8ft x 8ft and would be happy with 8ft x 6ft. I am Tony and I live in Cornwall UK and like to own about 6 homing pigeons or 6 white pigeons which ever is easiest for a biginner.I would appreciate any help one can give.Kind regards, Tony.


 welcome!
what exactly are the things about the loft you need help with?

I would go with as big as you can get. if that is 8x8 then do that size.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi welcome to Pt! i too agree go for the 8 by 8 less cuttting to do. wood panel are 4 by 8 
i recommend the bottom be 3/4 thick panels , make sure you have a good foundation for your loft and off the ground also , later on if you want you could break that loft into 2 4 by 8 section one for breeding and the other for young birds or just to separate the sexes, here a section from PT on beginner lofts http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm remember pigeons multiply real fast 
Good luck!!, =)


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

also take some photos of your birds and the loft your making .Here in PT we all love to see each other photos of birds and loft, here in PT we have a album section on our profile we could place our photo , here mines im also building a new loft http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

from experience, I learnt that after a while you'll need more space....


----------

